
Moore Foundation provides grant for Contiuum's Python Numba and Dask Compilers - tanlermin
https://www.continuum.io/blog/developer-blog/gordon-and-betty-moore-foundation-grant-numba-and-dask
======
hcrisp
How much is the grant? Is it bigger than the $3 million from DARPA in 2013, or
the $24 million in Series A funding one year ago?

[https://www.continuum.io/blog/news/continuum-analytics-
secur...](https://www.continuum.io/blog/news/continuum-analytics-
secures-24-million-series-round-empower-next-phase-data-science)

~~~
synparb
I tried looking on the Moore Foundation website and the grant wasn't listed
yet. Here's one to Numfocus though from last year:
[https://www.moore.org/grantee-
detail?granteeId=2114](https://www.moore.org/grantee-detail?granteeId=2114)

